# Terry Biddlecombe, one of the old shcool



## Exploding Chestnuts (5 January 2014)

[h=2]Former champion jockey Biddlecombe dies[/h]Terry Biddlecombe, three-time champion jump jockey and husband of Henrietta Knight, has died aged 72. 
From the Racing Post


----------



## webble (5 January 2014)

Very sad RIP Terry


----------



## dunthing (5 January 2014)

Sad news, he was always good to watch. RIP Terry.


----------



## Alec Swan (5 January 2014)

I remember seeing him last year,  with Henrietta,  and in tears of joy,  over a winner.  

A sad day,  but a good life.

RIP Sir.

a.


----------



## Dobiegirl (5 January 2014)

A real character and a life well lived, loved his stories and his sense of humour, R.I.P Terry and condolences to Hen who brought him so much joy in his later years.


----------



## MurphysMinder (5 January 2014)

So sad to hear this news,  RIP Terry, condolences to Henrietta.


----------



## {97702} (5 January 2014)

So sad, rest in peace Terry


----------



## hayinamanger (5 January 2014)

Very sad news, RIP Terry and sincere sympathy to Henrietta.


----------



## claracanter (5 January 2014)

Very sad news. Poor Hen.
What a wonderful partnership the two of them had.
Lots of lovely memories.


----------



## justabob (5 January 2014)

What a wonderful fulfilled life he had, too young to die, but I bet he enjoyed the ride! RIP Terry.


----------



## AdorableAlice (5 January 2014)

Sad news.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (5 January 2014)

So sad to hear but as mentioned he lived life well. Once bought a horse off hid father Walter, another real character.


----------



## Cragrat (5 January 2014)

Very sad. Such a genuine horseman.  Sympathy to Hen.


----------



## Jackfrost1 (5 January 2014)

So very sad. Rip terry x


----------



## Fools Motto (5 January 2014)

Very sad, a very likeable old school character. Cheers Terry! Thinking of Hen at this sad time too.


----------



## islander (5 January 2014)

Such sad news, followed his colourful career over the years, a great horseman and a real character. Condolences to Henrietta, they made a great team.


----------



## Orangehorse (5 January 2014)

Ah no, this is very sad.  He is probably the first Champion Jockey I took notice of, as he was fairly local and we used to see the Biddlecombes at shows.

He had a good career as a jockey and he and Hen had some very successful years together.  RIP.


----------



## armchair_rider (5 January 2014)

RIP. Sad news about somebody who always came across as thoroughly entertaining


----------



## merrymeasure (6 January 2014)

Very sad news. Always a favourite. A real character, last of the cavaliers. Sincere sympathy to Hen. What a great couple they were. RIP Terry x


----------



## olop (6 January 2014)

Very sad 
Rip Terry xx


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (6 January 2014)

He got a good write up in the Racing Post today, nice that he was "on the ball" to the end........... sad that he was in such poor condition but he was at home with Hen, and she tuned out to be a star for him.


----------



## Kelly Marks (11 January 2014)

Lovely man.  Worked with him on film 'Champions' and some of the obits make him sound a bit laddish - but he also had a very kind side.  By coincidence worked for Henrietta that same summer and she was also lovely.  Very sad.


----------



## louiselowe (11 January 2014)

Rip will be sadly missed by many


----------



## JCWHITE (11 January 2014)

Tribute on Channel Four racing Morning Line today, 
Probably be repeated this afternoon during coverage?
Amazing life,


----------



## islander (11 January 2014)

JCWHITE said:



			Tribute on Channel Four racing Morning Line today, 
Probably be repeated this afternoon during coverage?
Amazing life,
		
Click to expand...

This tribute will be on at the end of Channel Four's racing coverage today.


----------



## Alec Swan (11 January 2014)

islander said:



			This tribute will be on at the end of Channel Four's racing coverage today.
		
Click to expand...

And so it was.  Mick Channon, a long time friend of the Knight-Biddlecomb world,  probably summed it up when he said "He never took a step back".  Top man!!

Before the tribute was finished,  up came the results.  Well done Ch4,  yet another **** up to your credit.

Alec.


----------



## JCWHITE (11 January 2014)

I appreciated this afternoons longer version of this mornings tribute, 
Mick Channons words brought teary eyes from me, I can tell you!


----------

